# Aspen Twins & Friends



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

With our Western Rocky Mountain trip closing in I thought I should get some of the pieces I have been working on done. I usually take several walking sticks with us in the motorhome when we travel to the National Parks & Forests. Last year every piece I brought with sold as well as a couple I made while we were traveling. Seems the folks that visit that part of the country like a handcrafted/carved hiking staff to take home as a souvenir. The " aspen twins" , upper one I call Hans and the lower one is Franz, I tried a little something different by painting the eyes. The stick was collected last year from a National Forest in Northern Utah. It was a special piece of wood that required a little something extra so I carved two spirits on it. The other two are local woods, sassafras & redbud, that I have posted pics of on here in various stages of completion. All three have a braided paracord lanyard and are finished with two coats of spar polyurethane. Thanks for looking.

Mark


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thoughts are great Mark! You are doing good on the expressions. Those will make some fellow campers very happy! Well done.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks Randy. A few carving sessions with the local club has helped me immensely with eyes and expressions.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Great Spirit sticks Mark, anyone would be happy to take those guy's for a hike, well done.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

They look great! You know, I never really had a desire to carve spirits until a started looking at your work. Great, now I have something else to practice!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Great looking work!

Rodney


----------



## BigDaddy (Aug 21, 2016)

Wow... love the faces! Great job!


----------

